
Face Shields and Valve Masks Fail to Stop Infectious Droplets, Lasers - kordlessagain
https://gizmodo.com/how-face-shields-and-valve-masks-fail-to-stop-infectiou-1844916328
======
kordlessagain
As I was saying, masks are not a complete solution. We need to keep distance
as well, where possible.

